

Why Apple should offer a $999 developer 'pro' account - jameswilsterman
http://www.volleythat.com/essays/2015/5/12/a-modest-proposal?referral=hn

======
ratfacemcgee
this is a pointless, stupid idea. apple's whole deal is that everyone gets
equal service. if you're Facebook, or some kid writing her first app, apple
will treat you the same.

if they did do this, then a bunch of developers would have 48 hour updates,
and regular developers would have to wait ages and ages. the author already
established that apple aren't going to throw money at the problem (to hire
more reviewers), so the extra money doesn't serve any purpose other than to
allow developers who have 1k to throw away to jump in line of other
developers.

there have been a lot of these articles lately, where entitled app developers
feel like they deserve special treatment.

